# Recombination vs. Genetic selection



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

A few things to keep in mind about recombination:
1. Recombination can vary greatly from one individual to another within one species as shown so clearly by single sperm analyses in humans.
2. Recombination can vary greatly from one chromosomal region to another.
3. It is thought that at least one recombination happens for each chromosome in going from the normal diploid state to an egg or sperm. Note that this can not happen in drones as they are haploid.
4. The only upper limit on the number of recombinations for a given chromosome is inhibition due to the neighbor effect which likely is partly, or perhaps wholly, due to steric inhibition.
5. Recombination does not bring a bit of new variability to the DNA. It simply rearranges existing variability.


----------

